# Has anyone played act 2?



## Sigurd (Mar 23, 2007)

I gave act 2 a read through tonight and I really enjoyed it but I think its TOUGH.


Has anyone played it through, that can offer any experiences???


Sigurd


----------



## maggot (Mar 27, 2007)

Act 2 was tough, and long. It took at least two rests to finish it.  



Spoiler



If your players are as dense as mine, drop hints about how to deal with the fireballing elf wizard.


----------



## Sigurd (Mar 30, 2007)

What was the party like?

Make up? Level? Number?


I'm getting ready to run the series myself and I want to make sure that I don't weaken the party too much - seems they'll need the manpower.


Sigurd


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 31, 2007)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> I gave act 2 a read through tonight and I really enjoyed it but I think its TOUGH.
> 
> 
> Has anyone played it through, that can offer any experiences???
> ...




Do you mean the 2nd part of the 1st adventure, or the entire 2nd adventure?


----------



## maggot (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought you meant Act II of Adventure I.  My party is five characters that rolled very well (the average is about 42 point buy).  They've been relying heavily on Torrent's wand for healing, and resting a lot.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 31, 2007)

Second session of my campaign was tonight, and we finished off an abbreviated version of Acts 3 & 4 of the first module.

 If I was running this every other weekend, I think I would leave everything in and goes all out with the war flavour and other really good details that are in the module. Since I only have a once a month game that is limited to about 4 hours, I plan on handling only two combats per session.

My thoughts on the combat sequences so far:

 Poisen Apple Pub:
 - Awesome setup and interesting battle area. My group struggled through but was victorious. 5 characters + Torrent, but no front line fighters. Use of Reserve Points allowed the group to continue without resting.

Conservatory:
 - Awesome battlefield.. however in play it ended up not so good. The PC's couldn't hit the bad guys and the bad guys basicaly ran the entire combat. Difficult to run without causing major problems

Elvish Ghetto:
 - Interesting battlefield set-up, the Badgers were a bit of a speed bump, and the Elves were doing retrograde action almost from the start. A map of the upstairs would have been useful 

The Gauntlet:
 - As predicted, the ambush went awry for the bad guys almost from the start. Only one of six horsed failed thier save and bolted. Most of the PC's ended up just around the first bend where *they* ambushed the ambushers... it was touch and go for a bit, then the massed power of the group came into play and Renard was done for.

BTW, type in the back statblock for Renard. The flavour text reads "black studded leather" and the stats show +1 chain shirt 


For low level combat it was nice to see mostly decent tactics, as well as some stupid tactics. So far with possibly 7 PCs the only changes I am making is skipping some non-essential encounters for times sake and keeping the loot to a minimum


----------



## Sigurd (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry if I was unclear.

I meant the second volume "The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar".

I am neither complaining nor very sure of myself to comment. My players are making characters now and I'm just thoughtful about what's in store for them.


Sigurd


----------

